# Two Weeks



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kibble shelf life once opened http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-long-does-kibble-last-once-opened/


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

oh oh

We get little bags but they last a month.

Canned food gives him the runs.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

very interesting, thanks


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

SPLAbby said:


> oh oh
> 
> We get little bags but they last a month.
> 
> Canned food gives him the runs.


I had the same problem with canned food giving Dance the runs. Actually, it was full blown colitis. I recently found out that many canned foods (even good quality ones) have an ingredient called carrageenan that can give dogs runny stools. I think that school of thought is controversial, but in my experience the one that Dance got sick on had carrageenan. Maybe some dogs are more sensitive to it I don't know, but I only buy canned foods without it now to be safe.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I just checked and the canned food we used DOES have Carrageenan in it!

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=45&dm=completehealth

Yes, we did transition the food from bag to canned. And it was the same brand and product line. He has been fed the same dry line all his life.

His breeders gave us a bag of this food and we have used only it. We give no table scraps but he does get commercial treats for training. He did get the runs from treats from an independent homemade dog food maker. But it may have been spoiled.

His breeders said none of their dogs have ever adjusted to canned. They all get the runs.

Jeff
PS My wife doesn't believe the article, but it does sound correct in theory to me.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=45&dm=completehealth
> 
> Yes, we did transition the food from bag to canned. And it was the same brand and product line. He has been fed the same dry line all his life.


So, are you feeding the Wellness line of kibble? If so, which blend? We used Wellness for the entire life of our corgi, Foxy. I'm feeding Willow the brand that she was fed by the people we adopted her from. It's Firstmate, grain free. She tries to bury it when I first put it in her bowl. It does have an order. After it sits for awhile, she'll eat it. I've been considering switching to wellness.

And Dave, thank you for that link. We've been keeping the kibble in the same plastic container for years without ever washing it out. I will certainly change that habit.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

SPLAbby said:


> oh oh
> 
> We get little bags but they last a month.
> 
> Canned food gives him the runs.


Same here ...


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> So, are you feeding the Wellness line of kibble? If so, which blend? We used Wellness for the entire life of our corgi, Foxy. I'm feeding Willow the brand that she was fed by the people we adopted her from. It's Firstmate, grain free. She tries to bury it when I first put it in her bowl. It does have an order. After it sits for awhile, she'll eat it. I've been considering switching to wellness.
> 
> And Dave, thank you for that link. We've been keeping the kibble in the same plastic container for years without ever washing it out. I will certainly change that habit.


We use bagged Complete Health Puppy Deboned Chicken, Oatmeal & Salmon Meal Recipe. It is the only blend our breeders use and the vet OK'ed it. We have been having more trouble getting him to eat it. I think he waits to see how many rewards he can get before lowering himself to eat actual food. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

SPLAbby said:


> We use bagged Complete Health Puppy Deboned Chicken, Oatmeal & Salmon Meal Recipe.


Thanks for the info. I might try Wellness on Willow. However, the prior owners said chicken gave her diarrhea so I'll try a different blend. I met another Hav owner when we were camping and they were feeding the grain free Wellness blend.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

wow that is scary. I had no idea. I home cooked for my Hallie for many years and will be doing the same for Sophie soon. But in the meantime she's been on kibble. I definitely keep it more than 2 weeks, in a container but still it's open. I'll feel better once we get into the home cooking regiment.


----------

